# What to do about...........



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Any suggestions about what to do with hair in face? 

The hair between the eyes is long and grows up towards the top of Tuckers head. Right now the hair isn't long enough to put back and it falls down in his face. Is that the hair that needs to get long to put in a "boy's bow"? He is only 15 weeks old and I am letting his hair grow. Guess I will have to find a groomer but I am afraid they will cut him to short and I only want him trimmed but still afraid they will mess him up.

Any suggestions?????

The other hair over his nose parts and goes down on either side so it's ok i think.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Jul 17 2005, 05:46 AM
> *Any suggestions about what to do with hair in face?
> 
> The hair between the eyes is long and grows up towards the top of Tuckers head.  Right now the hair isn't long enough to put back and it falls down in his face.  Is that the hair that needs to get long to put in a "boy's bow"?  He is only 15 weeks old and I am letting his hair grow.  Guess I will have to find a groomer but I am afraid they will cut him to short and I only want him trimmed but still afraid they will mess him up.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I can't help as Dixie is the same age and I am faced with the same question. I have heard to use doggie hair gel until it is long enough. i haven't found any as of yet in my area.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is there enough on top to pull up and put in a pony tail.... one that would be pretty far down on his forehead but would, nevertheless, keep the hair out of his eyes....

You can then take that hair and combine in to another pony tail with hair in the back.... here is a pic I posted a while back showing the double pony tail I use for Catcher:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont know about the hair, but Catcher looks soo cute!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

When I'm growing Massimo's hair out and it's getting in his eyes I do this:










(the picture is taken at an odd angle and his beard is all wet which adds to the humor) 

It looks funny....but it does the trick! LOL


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Where do you get the teeny tiny bands?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jul 17 2005, 04:46 PM
> *Where do you get the teeny tiny bands?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82191*


[/QUOTE]

I get them at Walmart in the hair accessory isle. I think the brand I get is Goody, but here's a pic of what they look like, these are not the Goody brand:


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">I use snap-on clips on Peaches that I bought from walmart. Theyre the ones made for little girls







</span>


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I tried those clip things too...but they never stayed in Massimo's hair.







He would rub up against things and they'd come right out... LOL


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

The rubber bands don't damage their hair?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jul 17 2005, 08:01 PM
> *The rubber bands don't damage their hair?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82234*


[/QUOTE]

They're not rubber... they are a flexible plastic and I haven't had any problems with any damage....


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

All I can say is my son better have another child!!!! I have enough bows and clips and stuff for a whole house full of Grandkids!!!!!!!!!!!

You know you can't buy JUST ONE. NOOOOOOOOOOOO you have to buy a dozen just to find out it won't stay in!!!

I will look for the little tiny bands. I know rubber is not good but what about the ones that have the cloth around them.

I got the clip type today and it stayed in a total of 10 minutes. Between the hair in his eyes and the tear staining he looks like a homeless pup. Does that make me a bad mama?????

Guess I will keep on trying till something works.

Connie and Tucker


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I get the really good bands from the Finishing Touch (1/4 size). They are made for topknots and won't break the hair as easily as the cheaper bands from the store or the orthodontics bands.

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...lear&category=0

Then just start putting them in Tucker's hair so he will get used to them. A band is much lighter and more comfortable for them than a clip or barrette. At first, I'd distract him with a toy or chew when you first put it in so he won't try to get it out.

Before you know it, he'll be used to wearing a topknot and be ready for some boy bows!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

The ones I get are ouchless bands that do not damage hair. They are not orthodontic bands. Mine are made for hair. They have never broken or damaged Massimo's hair.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I have ordered mine from Elaine Meltzer, www.lainneltd.com to see what colors or you can talk to her on the phone. She is really nice and helpful. She takes orders from 12 noon until 12 midnight. She carries the small latex bands and scissors to cut them off. She recommended the light blue for Bijou. I found out about her through someone who shows and breeds Maltese.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Jul 21 2005, 10:41 AM
> *I have ordered mine from Elaine Meltzer, www.lainneltd.com to see what colors or you can talk to her on the phone.  She is really nice and helpful.  She takes orders from 12 noon until 12 midnight.  She carries the small latex bands and scissors to cut them off.  She recommended the light blue for Bijou.  I found out about her through someone who shows and breeds Maltese.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83328*


[/QUOTE]
Here is the link: Elaine Meltzer


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She carries execllent quality grooming bands, too. I have also ordered from her.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Yall can always run to petsmart and pick up the braid bands for horses. They come in white and work wonderfully. They will not damage the hair at all.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jul 21 2005, 10:56 AM
> *Yall can always run to petsmart and pick up the braid bands for horses.  They come in white and work wonderfully.  They will not damage the hair at all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83333*


[/QUOTE]
Your petsmart carries horse stuff?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 21 2005, 10:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your petsmart carries horse stuff?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83334
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep they have a pretty decent sized section.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Jul 21 2005, 10:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Yep they have a pretty decent sized section.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83335
[/B][/QUOTE]
I don't think the ones here do. I'll have to look when I'm there next time but I think I would have noticed it if they did.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Jul 21 2005, 11:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Yep they have a pretty decent sized section.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83335
[/B][/QUOTE]

My petco does too....


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Maggiesmom for putting those little latex bands in Tuckers topknot


----------

